# Celebrity gangster Dave Courtney's son is executed in Greenwich.



## bromley (Jul 4, 2011)

There seems to be a lot behind this.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 4, 2011)

Celebrity gangster ffs!!!!


----------



## bromley (Jul 4, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Celebrity gangster ffs!!!!


Exactly. It seems his son thought this made him a bit of a celeb as well.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 4, 2011)

All round stupid.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Gingerman (Jul 4, 2011)

bromley said:


> Exactly. It seems his son thought this made him a bit of a celeb as well.


 Sounds as if he thought his old man's reputation would protect him


----------



## gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

why's Trident investigating this?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> why's Trident investigating this?



gun crime innit.. though they are saying no 'gang connections'


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> why's Trident investigating this?


 
Cos the lad was black, he was his step-son who he raised as his own.


----------



## gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought Trident was specifically aimed at 'the black community'


----------



## gabi (Jul 4, 2011)

oh ok


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 4, 2011)

What sense is there in killing some one who owes you money. Surely you hurt them or kill their family.

I think I've been watchin too much sopranos


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> What sense is there in killing some one who owes you money. Surely you hurt them or kill their family.
> 
> I think I've been watchin too much sopranos



that's what I was thinking - they should have had a word with a specialist in debt collection, I think there is someone called Dave Courtney who has a bit of experience in that field.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 4, 2011)

Loved 'is mum.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2011)

should be an interesting few weeks in gangland, can't imagine it will go unanswered.

dave


----------



## bromley (Jul 4, 2011)

kained&able said:


> should be an interesting few weeks in gangland, can't imagine it will go unanswered.
> 
> dave


 I hope this won't cause any delays to my train.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 4, 2011)

typical liberal only supports gangland killings until it inconveniences them. You make me sick, you scab.

dave


----------



## ymu (Jul 4, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> What sense is there in killing some one who owes you money. Surely you hurt them or kill their family.
> 
> I think I've been watchin too much sopranos


 
Can't been seen to be letting someone take the piss or the threats are meaningless. If it really is just over a debt, and not some kind of show of power. More to this than has been reported, probably.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

marty21 said:


> that's what I was thinking - they should have had a word with a specialist in debt collection, I think there is someone called Dave Courtney who has a bit of experience in that field.


 
He only collected debts from pensioners.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

kained&able said:


> should be an interesting few weeks in gangland, can't imagine it will go unanswered.
> 
> dave


 
His step dad will no doubt post about it on his web site and later write a crap book about it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> He only collected debts from pensioners.


 
and he never hurt anyone who didn't deserve it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> He only collected debts from pensioners.


 
Or 'informally evicted' tenants and squatters on behalf of slum landlords, rackrenters & Rachmanites.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

He caused a lot of pain with his awful "films".


----------



## kained&able (Jul 5, 2011)

can't belive i haven't posted this yet



dave


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2011)

Plus he's a registered police grass isn't he?


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 5, 2011)

bromley said:


> I hope this won't cause any delays to my train.


 
I had an image of 'Gangland Mainline Station' from this post.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a terrible tune, suits Dave "Tommy Mack" Courtney down to the spit sodden ground.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plus he's a registered police grass isn't he?


 
Yeah his CI name was indeed Tommy Mack.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

Plumstead residents must love having the ugly fat fucker nearby.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

Quite funny that googling dave courtney grass gets a link to urban 3 hits down....


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Plumstead residents must love having the ugly fat fucker nearby.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.davecourtney.com/music/singleandalbum.htm


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2011)

Courtney takes exception to a short Scouse fella (accurately) calling him a "baldy cunt" on a Jerry Sadowitz TV show, rolls around like the overweight debt collector he is:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fc1_1265180847


----------



## mattie (Jul 5, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> http://www.davecourtney.com/music/singleandalbum.htm


 


Some wise words there.

You feel for the producer, keeping a straight face with that going on.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2011)

It was a set up by all accounts.


----------



## gabi (Jul 5, 2011)

mattie said:


> Some wise words there.
> 
> You feel for the producer, keeping a straight face with that going on.



It's an extraordinary work


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 5, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Courtney takes exception to a short Scouse fella (accurately) calling him a "baldy cunt" on a Jerry Sadowitz TV show, rolls around like the overweight debt collector he is:
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fc1_1265180847


 
That was the same series I won £400 quid on when it was filmed in manchester. Courtney was the proverbial schmoozing chatterbox. Worst bit is he had a bit of a clue about skinhead culture etc....


----------



## bromley (Jul 5, 2011)

NSFW-Why Dave's neighbours don't mind.


----------



## ymu (Jul 5, 2011)

bromley said:


> NSFW-Why Dave's neighbours don't mind.


None of them mind? Pretty insulting to the male neighbours, let alone the women and children who don't count, no?


----------



## bromley (Jul 6, 2011)

Correct, I asked all of them and they all had a sense of humour, which isn't a surprise when you consider the houses on the street they live down.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 6, 2011)

"It was only a joke. Calm down, love"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2011)

IIRC there's a connection between Dave Courtney and the #phonehacking scandal that's closed down the _News Of The World_ - wasn't he acquitted by the same court that sent down bent private eye Jonathan Rees and the bent cop DC Austin Warnes with whom he conspired to plant coke in the car of a woman on behalf of her estranged husband who was trying to have her fitted up to prevent her getting custody of their kids?


Nick Davies on Rees & Warnes (doesn't mention Courtney)
'Mad' Frankie Fraser(!) on Courtney's acquittal (doesn't mention Rees or Warnes)
Statement from _Guardian_ relating to their passing on information to David Cameron's office about Rees and his connections to the _NOTW_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a report from the trial back in 2000 from _The Guardian_:



> A corrupt detective and a police informer helped frame a model as a cocaine dealer to ensure she lost custody of her child during divorce proceedings, the Old Bailey heard yesterday.
> 
> Kim James, a part-time model and fitness instructor, might have been jailed for drugs dealing if the conspiracy had not been detected through a police surveillance device at the offices of a private investigation agency, said Bruce Houlder QC, prosecuting.
> 
> ...



Note that the conspiracy to frame Kim James might have succeeded _"had [it] not been detected through a police surveillance device at the offices of a private investigation agency"_.

Then note this from another _Guardian_ report a couple of years later:



> Tabloid journalists were caught on tape by a police surveillance operation obtaining information from a private detective agency which in turn paid corrupt officers for confidential police material.
> 
> Transcripts record reporters from the News of the World, Mirror and Sunday Mirror doing business with Jonathon Rees, whose company, Southern Investigations, was being secretly bugged.
> 
> ...



As the report explains, this was discovered during "Operation Nigeria, the surveillance of Southern Investigations between May and September 1999, was run by the Metropolitan police's anti-corruption squad CIB3" - an operation that was closed down after the Kim James/Jonathan Rees scheme was turned up, and Rees, Warnes and James gaoled. The report additionally names another "corrupt [then] serving detective, Tom Kingston - later jailed for drug theft."

Operation Nigeria, lest we forget, was, as a subsequent report characterised it, another attempt by the Met to dig into the circumstances of the murder of Daniel Morgan.



> One of CIB's principal targets was Jonathon Rees, Morgan's former partner who continued to run Southern Investigations after the murder.



The article goes on to say:



> "Rees and [others] have for a number of years been involved in the long-term penetration of police intelligence sources," one progress report stated. "They have ensured that they have live sources within the Metropolitan Police Service and have sought to recruit sources within other police forces. Their thirst for knowledge is driven by profit to be accrued from the media..."



The nexus between bent cops, criminal private eyes and shady hacks is repeatedly pointed out:



> …ex-Detective Constable Duncan Hanrahan, who ran his own private investigation company, Hanrahan Associates, with another former DC, Martin King, who was later jailed for corruption…
> 
> …Rees also talks about having sold a story to a reporter. The intelligence he sold concerned Kenneth Noye, the notorious criminal then being held at Belmarsh top security prison, following extradition from Spain to face trial for the M25 road rage murder. Rees says he provided information about how GCHQ was involved in tracking down Noye. He also claims to have given a reporter information about what he calls "personal services" being provided to Noye in Belmarsh…
> 
> ...



etc etc etc

There's shitloads of this!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2011)

I love Courtney's defence against the YOU FUCKIN' GRARRRSS insult, as reported by the irritatingly purple prose pusher,  _The Observer_'s crime reporter Tony Thompson in this post-Operation Nigeria trial report from 2000:



> At the Old Bailey trial, Courtney revealed that, far from being an informant, he had been involved in a '100 per cent corrupt' relationship with Warnes for 15 years which involved recruiting fake informants, obtaining information from the police computer and sabotaging numerous court cases.



'I wasn't a tout, I merely had an honest corrupt relationship exchanging info for money with a bent cop.'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 8, 2011)

Transcripts of the evidence given by DI Michael Latham, a copper at Bexley Heath police station who had responsibility for registered informants, to the trial of Warnes, Courtney etc, is available from Bernard O'Mahoney's website.

In it he talks of requesting a meet with 'Tommy Mack' (Courtney) via his handler, DC Warnes. The meeting went ahead, and Courtney signed a contract - "terms and conditions between police and informants".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2011)

Dave Courtney: 'I invented rave'


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Plumstead residents must love having the ugly fat fucker nearby.


 
oh god that brings back memories! 
never been in there just driven/walked past loads


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Or 'informally evicted' tenants and squatters on behalf of slum landlords, rackrenters & Rachmanites.


 
yup , seen him doing that on tv once . _What a twat_, was my reaction at the time . How does he get away with it was my next reaction . Must be a grass was my conclusion .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 9, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Transcripts of the evidence given by DI Michael Latham, a copper at Bexley Heath police station who had responsibility for registered informants, to the trial of Warnes, Courtney etc, is available from Bernard O'Mahoney's website.
> 
> In it he talks of requesting a meet with 'Tommy Mack' (Courtney) via his handler, DC Warnes. The meeting went ahead, and Courtney signed a contract - "terms and conditions between police and informants".


 

the guys been openly boasting about his criminal activity for years and promoting himself as a violent criminal , while living a comfortable lifestyle - in a mock castle- instead of going to jail. Of course he's a fucking grass .


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/9...me_doesn___t_pay__following_stepson_s_murder/
He seems to have made a fucking good living out of it though


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 9, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.newsshopper.co.uk/news/9...me_doesn___t_pay__following_stepson_s_murder/
> He seems to have made a fucking good living out of it though


 
I thought he was bankrupt and soon to be evicted from his castle ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2011)

RaverDrew said:


> I thought he was bankrupt and soon to be evicted from his castle ?



 'Making a good living' doesn't automatically mean one pays one's taxes or settles one's debts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 10, 2011)

Transpontine blog is now running with an article connecting the dots between Operation Nigeria and other Daniel Morgan murder investigations and the Operation Weeting/Elveden #NOTW phonehacking inquiries - lots of South London links!

http://transpont.blogspot.com/2011/07/power-corruptions-and-lies.html


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-22573005


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2013)

A clutch of wankers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2013)

killed for £1100.so fucking petty, grimy and sad. its hardly martin scorsese material is it ?


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> killed for £1100.so fucking petty, grimy and sad. its hardly martin scorsese material is it ?


Could be a decent film out of it. Call it LOSERS.


----------



## Casually Red (May 22, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Plus he's a registered police grass isn't he?


 
of course hes a grass . Otherwise hed be in jail for talking about the stuff he does and did on telly all the fucking time.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2013)

Rapist losers at that.


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> of course hes a grass . Otherwise hed be in jail for talking about the stuff he does and did on telly all the fucking time.


He never did anything. It's all made up. He was a lowlife low end debt collector in the early nineties but that's it. All the rest is just fiction.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Plumstead residents must love having the ugly fat fucker nearby.


Oh shit, is that what that place is?! I've walked past a few times and wondered what the fuck was going on there


----------



## Casually Red (May 22, 2013)

TopCat said:


> He never did anything. It's all made up. He was a lowlife low end debt collector in the early nineties but that's it. All the rest is just fiction.


 
ill happily accept that, he strikes me as the type . Fucking fantasist and a grass . Poor kid hadnt a hope with that albatross round his neck .


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> of course hes a grass . Otherwise hed be in jail for talking about the stuff he does and did on telly all the fucking time.


 
Or he's just full of shite.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Or he's just full of shite.


But the two not mutually exclusive


----------



## Spymaster (May 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> But the two not mutually exclusive


 
I met Dave Courtney quite a few times. He used to hang out with Piers Hernu who had an office in the same block as mine. In the local pub on Friday evenings the two of them would hold court to a load of wannabe hacks who fawned all over them.

I once asked Dave what happened to the money they were a carrying when they rescued that woman (see his first book) and he just smiled and winked. He's been around a bit in the underworld but for the most part he's a made-up brand, or was back then.


----------



## butchersapron (May 22, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ill happily accept that, he strikes me as the type . Fucking fantasist and a grass . Poor kid hadnt a hope with that albatross round his neck .


Did _Dave_ make him a rapist i wonder?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 23, 2013)

31 years each. Good.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

I bought one of his books. What a load of old shite.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

OswaldMosley said:


> I bought one of his books. What a load of old shite.


but did you read it?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> but did you read it?


 

Yes. The book was entertaining, but it's very obviously fabricated.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

OswaldMosley said:


> Yes. The book was entertaining, but it's very obviously fabricated.


All books are fabricated. They don't grow on trees, you know.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 29, 2013)

So a good result all round then?


----------

